
Dead googlecode URLs on GitHub - ivank
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=html5shim.googlecode.com%2Fsvn%2Ftrunk%2Fhtml5.js&type=Code&ref=searchresults
======
philip1209
As a reminder to Go package maintainers: Please tag your releases. Many
companies* use [http://glide.sh](http://glide.sh) for package management. By
default, it grabs the last tagged build, not master. We've encountered broken
code.google.com links on the last tagged release, and it's not a great
experience to override to a hash.

* e.g. Uber uses it [https://github.com/uber/tchannel-go](https://github.com/uber/tchannel-go)

~~~
XorNot
I don't like glide. It manages to recreate the pain of package installation in
every other language.

The thing I really love about the golang vendor/ approach is that the dumbest
possible way _just works_ \- the code is all there.

Glide gets pretty far away from that. The perfect model (or one which would
produce the prettiest git diffs) would probably be a tool which kept the
actual vendor'd packages under their own branch forks in the same git repo and
checked them all out when you need them, just so vendoring changes wouldn't
wind up being huge source tree diffs).

~~~
nulltype
I've seen the complaint about huge diffs a few times. Why not just exclude
vendor directories from the diff?

~~~
XorNot
Can Github (and Github Enterprise) do this automatically? Basically, like most
problems, the issue is that it interferes with a very common interface rather
then being a real problem.

If I could have PRs by default fold vendor/ folders for me, then yeah -
problem solved more or less.

------
erlehmann_
A guy I know years ago insisted that it is far safer to put your content in
the cloud than on your personal website, as big corporations will not go down.
Something like this will happen to content on Facebook and GitHub as well,
sooner or later.

~~~
djsumdog
Geocities is gone. Your old MySpace profile, photos and wall. All your digg
comments and submissions if you ever used that.

I host all my own stuff, but unless I get my shit together and create a set of
docs for someone I trust, once I die, my domain, e-mail and all my blogs will
disappear and accounts expire and credit card payments fail -- except for
whatever wayback might tag important enough to index.

The great libraries of Greece, the technology used to build the Pyramids of
Giza, the process the Romans used to make concrete ... all lost. Sure we can
reconstruct and examine, but so much is filling in the gaps with guess world.
If some alien race found our hard drives and CDs long after we had gone
extinct, where would you even begin to decode the data without a rosetta
stone?

~~~
johansch
Your old digg data: [http://digg.com/archive](http://digg.com/archive)

~~~
johansch
..but when I entered my email address there the page told me they had sent me
an email with further instructions. 3 hours later - no email. :/

Rant from a person who is not in Silicon Valley:

This is so fucking typical of SV. No commitments, no stability, no personal
pride in keeping things working for decades if needed. Just the hunt for the
next thing, and fuck whatever you worked on last month.

------
chrismarlow9
I've been considering the historical aspect of social networks and "personal
pages" as an attack vector for a while (with respect to bad practice for
removal). What happens when person "xyz" registers a domain, builds a personal
site, and begins to signup for "whatever.com" under that email and then the
domain lapses?

Re-registering the domain would be easy and capturing/selling the credentials
would be easy. Once you get an email running a "forgot password" on the "to"
address across the top 500 domains might yield something fun. Also catching
these specific type domains in drop would be easy with firstname/lastname
scan. Cheap as well. Basically fraud based domain squatting.

~~~
cag_ii
Similar concerns were raised a couple of years ago when Yahoo thought
(foolishly) that it would be a good idea to "recycle" email addresses:

[http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/20/tech/web/yahoo-recycled-
email/](http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/20/tech/web/yahoo-recycled-email/)

~~~
homero
Do they still do it? That's horrific

~~~
JeremyBanks
Hotmail/Outlook used to(?) do this as well.

I had an account expire ~10 years ago. Somebody else registered the address
and used it for several years, then eventually let it expire as well. Last
year, I re-registered it, and used it to recover access to an account I
created a long long time ago.

~~~
homero
I'm still trying to recover my neopets account from 15 years ago, I used a bad
birthdate

------
buckbova
Interesting but does it matter? Commented out anyway.

    
    
      <!--[if lt IE 9]>
      <script src="http://html5shim.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/html5.js"></script>
      <![endif]-->
    

Edit:

I know it's only commented out for > ie8. But right now, that's nearly
everyone. And I personally still write ie8 compatible code for what it's
worth. Stuck on old jquery, old angular, all sorts of shims, etc.

Not saying it is the definitive truth but w3schools puts it at 0.1% < ie9.

[http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_explorer.asp](http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_explorer.asp)

~~~
joshstrange
It's only commented out for non-IE browsers and IE versions >= IE 9. See
[http://www.quirksmode.org/css/condcom.html](http://www.quirksmode.org/css/condcom.html)

Edit: Fixing logic

~~~
matthewbauer
It's the other way around: it's only enabled for < IE 9.

~~~
joshstrange
That's what I meant to say haha, I got distracted mid-comment and forgot I was
saying it was commented out.

------
Cenk
Isn’t this part of Bootstrap, HTML5Reset etc?

~~~
janaagaard
I think it used to be part of HTML5 Builerplate.

------
alexperezpaya
[https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=googlecode.com%2Fsvn%2Ftru...](https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=googlecode.com%2Fsvn%2Ftrunk&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
allendoerfer
Some job site should really build a pull request bot.

~~~
caffeinewriter
Or why not some enterprising job seeker? That'd be one thing to put on the
resume. "Contributed fixes to thousands of Github repositories."

